# Polls: Trump + 3, +1 & +1



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

From Rasmussen, IBD/TIPP and LA Times in that order. I do not believe most polls, but do pay attention to trending. I actually think that you can add 5-10 points to Trumps lead at anyone time and likely have a more accurate account. Rasmussen says that Clinton went from 7 up to 3 down in one week?



> The latest Rasmussen Reports national telephone and online White House Watch survey finds Trump with 43% support among Likely U.S. Voters to Clinton's 40%. Six percent (6%) still prefer Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson, and three percent (3%) favor Green Party nominee Jill Stein. Another three percent (3%) like some other candidate, and six percent (6%) are undecided. (To see survey question wording, click here.)
> 
> Clinton and Trump were tied yesterday at 42% apiece. Clinton held a seven-point lead at the beginning of last week just after the airing of an 11-year old video showing Trump making graphic sexual remarks, but she began losing ground after the second presidential debate. The lead has been shifting back and forth since late last week.


White House Watch - Rasmussen Reports?

Trump Leads Clinton By 1 Point Going Into Debate ? IBD/TIPP Poll | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD

http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/10/which-polls-fared-best-and-worst-in-the-2012-presidential-race/?_r=0


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Come 11/8, I will either be proven prophetic or koolaid drinker. I certainly hope that it is prophetic.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

When I see this, it always brings a smile, I try not to get to wrapped up in it though, it could just be more manipulation by the media, this whole poll swing could be deliberate attempt to screw with us...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Great thing about polls, look long enough and you'll find one you like. Me personally, I like the ones that says Trumps winning.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

....and yet, even places like FOX are reporting this morning...Trump is down by 7-9 points.

WTF? Don't they read the news?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> ....and yet, even places like FOX are reporting this morning...Trump is down by 7-9 points.
> 
> WTF? Don't they read the news?


Fox News has taken a markedly swing toward liberal journalism the past couple of months. All part of the corruption, just a softer sale type. The only one that seems to be staying true is Hannity.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

This Elections is just like prepping for me: hope for the best, prepare for the worse.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No matter how the election turns out you have to admit Trump has had more crap piled on him from every side than any other candidate in history. And we've been shown the belly of the beast.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Here is an interesting tidbit. CNN had opinion polls by so called undecided voters for each of the three debates. They gleefully have noted Trump lost all 3 debates. However they also had to admit he lost the last debate by fewer points (13 I believe) then the other two. Interesting since many people also thought he did pretty good last night. And to secure in the bias its worth noting that the Luntz (Trump hates luntz by the way) focus group on FOX declared Trump the winner in the last 2 debates; loser in the first. 

On a sad note CNN was featuring a New Hampshire poll yesterday showing Trump down 15 points in that state. Now its NH, 4 electoral votes, but he's never been done that much and it really has to make you wonder - what's up with that?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Do not trust any poll at this point. The media and left are just piling on trying to discourage.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All I can do is root and say sound the Trumpets. I will get uglier the tougher it gets for the beast.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

He needs to pull out wins in: 
Pennsylvania
Ohio
Florida
North Carolina
and 2 of the three AZ, NV, Colorado


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> He needs to pull out wins in:
> Pennsylvania
> Ohio
> Florida
> ...


Likely, but do not forget other states that he has been in play, such as Wisconsin and Michigan. The DNC has already conceded Ohio as he is ahead and has been for quite a while. He will win Fl in my opinion based on what my Brother in Fl has told me about the scene. 100,000 former Dem switched to GOP this year in PA, which leads me to believe that PA like other states hit very hard by NAFTA and Barry's polices will gravitate to Trump. Fire-bombing in NC and a couple polls showing Trump getting 30%+ of black vote tells me that the left is afraid that they will lose there.
NV I think Trump wins, AZ 50-50 and eventhough Trump has been as close as up 1 in CO, I think that he will not pull CO.
I will again state the obvious. This election cycle is not like any other cycle at least since Reagan was elected if at all.
Heck the media panicked when Trump polled as tied with Clinton in MN last month.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

check out the map on realclearpolitics.com Not the media map - you can create your own.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You know it doesnt matter what the polls say cause it all comes down to this...election day and who has the most electroral votes. 

Personally I dont think Trump has a chance against the democrat Clinton machine and the amount of voter fraud there will no doubt be. It will probably be just like the Washington States Govenors race the last 2 election cycles where democrats keep counting the votes until they find enough boxes "discovered" that "werent counted before" that are conveinetly all democrat votes and all in King County the most liberal county and largest in Washington State.


----------

